# لحماية من الإشعاع وإدارة النفايات المشعة في صناعة النفط والغاز.



## رمزة الزبير (4 يناير 2012)

*الحماية من الإشعاع وإدارة النفايات المشعة في صناعة النفط والغاز.*

نرفق سلسلة تقارير السلامة رقم 34
الحماية من الإشعاع وإدارة النفايات المشعة في صناعة النفط والغاز.

الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية.

صناعة النفط والغاز صناعة عالمية تعمل في العديد من الدول الأعضاء في الوكالة. هناك قطاعات عدة في هذه الصناعة ، بما في ذلك :
(أ) قطاع البناء والتشييد والصناعات التحويلية المسؤولة عن تنفيذ المرافق والمعدات ،
(ب) قطاع التنقيب المسؤولة عن الحقائق وتقييم الموارد الجديدة ،
(ج) وقطاع الإنتاج المسؤولة عن تطوير واستغلال النفط مجدية تجاريا وحقول الغاز ،
(د) 'المصب' القطاعات العاملة في مجال النقل للمواد الخام وتصنيعها إلى منتجات قابلة للبيع ،
قطاعات التسويق 
(ه) المسؤولة عن نقل وتوزيع المنتجات النهائية.
وتستخدم المواد المشعة ، والمصادر المختومة ومولدات الإشعاع على نطاق واسع من جانب صناعة النفط والغاز ، ومختلف النفايات الصلبة والسائلة تحتوي على مواد مشعة طبيعية تحدث (norm) يتم إنتاجها.
وجود هذه المواد المشعة والإشعاع في المولدات الناتجة و الحاجة للسيطرة على حالات التعرض المهنية والعامة للإشعاع المؤين.
ويتم إنتاج النفايات المشعة المختلفة في صناعة النفط والغاز ،
بما في ذلك ما يلي :
(أ) مصادر مختومة المتقطعة ،
(ب) مصادر تفض ، 
(ج) المواد الملوثة ؛
(د) النفايات الناجمة عن أنشطة إزالة التلوث ، على سبيل المثال المقاييس والأوحال.
تتولد هذه النفايات في الغالب في الأشكال الصلبة والسائلة والعناصر المشعة قد تحتوي مصطنعة أو طبيعية مع طائفة واسعة من نصف حياة.
شركات النفط والغاز أنفسهم ليسوا خبراء في كل جانب من جوانب التكنولوجيا التطبيقية في صناعتهم. في كثير من الأحيان ، والخبرات اللازمة المقدمة لهذه الصناعة عن طريق دعم المنظمات المتخصصة. من الواضح ، أنها في مصالح صناعة النفط والغاز لإثبات وجود مستوى مناسب من السلامة الإشعاعية الأساسية ، ومراقبة البيئة وإدارة النفايات ، ووالعناصر المشعة قد تحتوي مصطنعة أو طبيعية مع طائفة واسعة من نصف حياة.
شركات النفط والغاز أنفسهم ليسوا خبراء في كل جانب من جوانب التكنولوجيا التطبيقية في صناعتهم. في كثير من الأحيان ، والخبرات اللازمة المقدمة لهذه الصناعة عن طريق دعم المنظمات المتخصصة. من الواضح ، أنها في مصلحة صناعة النفط والغاز لإثبات وجود مستوى مناسب
من السلامة الإشعاعية الأساسية ، ومراقبة البيئة وإدارة النفايات ، ولفهم مشترك لمتطلبات وضوابط لإنشاء عمليات فعالة وآمنة.
وكالة الطاقة الذرية تحدد المبادئ والمتطلبات والتوجيهات فيما يتعلق الحماية من الاشعاع والسلامة في سلسلة منشورات السلامة في المعايير ،تضم أساسيات السلامة ، ومتطلبات السلامة وإرشادات السلامة. و دليل السلامة المهنية المعنية بالحماية من الإشعاع و توجيهات عامة بشأن مراقبة التعرضات المهنية. ويستند هذا التوجيه على المتطلبات الواردة في معايير السلامة الأساسية الدولية للحماية من الإشعاعات المؤينة وأمان المصادر المشعة . وتعرض أهداف ومفاهيم ومبادئ إدارة النفايات المشعة في أساسيات السلامة المنشور على مبادئ إدارة النفايات المشعة. 
وتستكمل المواد الإرشادية الواردة في دليل السلامة من قبل عدد من التقارير الخاصة بالسلامة على مسألة محددة.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخت رمزة


----------

